# Vostok amphibia 'round vs ministry case'



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Ik wil een vostok Amphibia kopen maar het model dat ik wil kopen heb je in twee kastuitvoeringen met ieder een andere lug breedte.

De ministry case:










Round case:










De ministers kast heeft een lug breedte van 22mm t.o.v. 18mm van de ronde kast. De diameter van de ronde kast is 40mm (zonder kroon). Wijzerplaat is ca. 32mm. Ik ben bang dat het 18mm bandje te klein lijkt t.o.v. de kast maar aan de andere kant ben ik bang dat de ministers kast te groot is/oogt voor mijn pols (17mm omtrek).

Wat adviseren jullie, kleiner bandje en gewoon de ronde kast of grotere ministers kast met een lekker breed bandje?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Hoi Rachid, ik heb allebei de modellen. Ik zou zonder meer voor de ministry kast gaan als ik jou was. Is een hele mooie, unieke kastvorm. En je hebt ook gelijk dat de grotere lugbreedte voor meer opties zorgt. Qua afmeting verschillen de twee niet zo gek veel van elkaar, ik heb ze een tijdje terug opgemeten voor een wiki, effe een copy-paste:

Normale kast:

DiameterExclCrown: 39.8mm
DiameterInclCrown: 43.6mm
LugtoLugLength: 46.2mm

Ministry kast:
DiameterExclCrown: 41mm
DiameterInclCrown: 44.7mm
LugtoLugLength: 45.4mm

Zoals je ziet is de totale lengte dus zelfs iets kleiner bij de Ministry. Alleen is het horloge iets breder.

Paar fotootjes:



















Ik weet niet hoe snel je wil beslissen, je zou ook kunnen wachten tot na de 29ste, dan kan ik wat Vostoks meenemen om te passen |>


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lastig.... keuzes, keuzes.


Vind beide kasten wel iets hebben, maar zou toch voor de "round case" gaan. Komt iets stoerder over en dat past op een bepaalde manier wel bij de rest van het horloge. Daarbij vind ik het er nog beter bijpassen aangezien de indexen op de bezel ook rond zijn.

Succes!!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Inderdaad, lastige keuze. Afgaand op de foto's vind ik de ronde uitvoering mooier. Die minister's kast, is dat een cushion case a la Doxa? Heeft natuurlijk ook weer wat. Ik zou inderdaad een paar weken geduld uitoefenen en ze op de 29ste gewoon in het echie bekijken en passen. Succes.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

MHe225 said:


> Inderdaad, lastige keuze. Afgaand op de foto's vind ik de ronde uitvoering mooier. Die minister's kast, is dat een cushion case a la Doxa? Heeft natuurlijk ook weer wat. Ik zou inderdaad een paar weken geduld uitoefenen en ze op de 29ste gewoon in het echie bekijken en passen. Succes.
> 
> Ron


De ministry kast is iets rechthoekiger dan een Doxa kast. Op basis van de foto's die Rachid zelf postte zou ik misschien ook voor de ronde gaan, maar dat komt meer doordat die foto van de ministry kast niet is gemaakt door iemand met een groot gevoel voor fotografie etc. 

Zo ziet 'ie er alweer iets cooler uit:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lester Burnham said:


> De ministry kast is iets rechthoekiger dan een Doxa kast. Op basis van de foto's die Rachid zelf postte zou ik misschien ook voor de ronde gaan, maar dat komt meer doordat die foto van de ministry kast niet is gemaakt door iemand met een groot gevoel voor fotografie etc.
> 
> Zo ziet 'ie er alweer iets cooler uit:


De foto is idd een stuk beter, maar laat mij iig niet switchen.


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Bedankt voor de reacties,

De keuze blijft moeilijk, ook wachten tot de 29e is moeilijk ;-). 
Die combi van Mart vind ik wel erg mooi, maar dat komt uiteraard mede door de wijzerplaat en het bandje. Wat de bezel betreft met de ronde indexen, die ben ik van plan te vervangen door een custom bezel die op de markt is. Daar moet je dan zelf nog een inlay voor uitkiezen/kopen. De maat is hetzelfde als een gangbare seiko maat waar volop aanbod voor is.

Ik heb het russische forum ook even doorgespit en ik ben zeker niet de eerste met dit dilemma.
Na alle info, voorkeuren medeforummers en mijn eigen voorkeur ga ik voor de ministry case (wachten is zo moeilijk ;-)).

De kast blijk best goed te passen bij een smallere pols en schijnt ook lekkerder op de pols te rusten. De smalle(re) lugbreedte van de ronde kast heeft ook meegespeelt in de beslissing.

En ach, voor die prijs kan ik de gok wel wagen en evt. een ronde erbij nemen (wat wsl sowieso gaat gebeuren).

Hier nog wat foto's met custom bezels/inlays:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Kijk het word een projectje!!

Ben benieuwd wat het gaat worden en hoe het eruit gaat zien?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ah, goede keuze, die ministry kast ;-)

Die andere bezels zien er inderdaad fraai uit, in combinatie met die 'Blancpain' inzetjes zoals op de eerste foto heb je wat mij betreft echt een winner |> 

De standaard bezels zijn eigenlijk lachwekkend slecht, maar goed, vind het ook wel bij het Russische imago passen dat sommige details een beetje knullig zijn. Heeft ook wel wat charme ergens :-d


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Ik houd jullie op de hoogte, ik denk dat ik niet meteen aan de knutsel ga. Eerst even met de originele bezel dragen. Ik ga misschien zelfs heel gek doen en hem met de originele metalen band dragen, in ieder geval de eerste paar uur :-d. (schijnt echt mega slecht te zijn en alleen goed voor de prullenbak lol, we zullen zien)


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Die van de ministry valt prima te dragen, die van de ronde kast modellen is inderdaad zelfs voor een gevouwen band erg slecht.

Ik heb eigenlijk de bezel van Vostok altijd mooi gevonden, het is eens wat anders dan altijd hetzelfde design te zien op elk horloge met een bezel :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Het is mij zelfs een keer gelukt om een bracelet van het ronde model compleet te slopen toen ik er een paar linkjes tussenuit wilde halen. Toen werd het toch maar een NATO 

De bracelet van de ministry heb ik zelf ook een paar weken gebruikt, maar het is een echte harentrekker. Wel prima geschikt als alternatief voor harsen.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Grappig, zelf heb ik best harige polsen doch geen last van de Vostok bandjes op dat vlak :-!

Ik heb wel het bandje van mijn ronde Amphibia vervangen door een rubber band met deployant, ziet er ook beter uit. Misschien komt de ministry op termijn op mesh :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Oldheritage said:


> Grappig, zelf heb ik best harige polsen doch geen last van de Vostok bandjes op dat vlak :-!


Ah, dat zal dan wel een kwestie zijn van verschillende polsen ofzo 

@Rachid, ik kwam net dit filmpje tegen, kan denk ik wel bruikbaar zijn voor jou! (van wus-member Sodiac)


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Ja da's zeker een bruikbaar filmpje, thanks. Grappig eigenlijk hoe makkelijk de bezel eruit wipt, dat wordt dus een makkie


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ja, ik vond het er zelf ook verdacht makkelijk uitzien, zit nu zelf ook te twijfelen om wat te gaan klooien met die bezels 

Alhoewel, ik begrijp wel dat zo'n nieuwe bezel duurder is dan een complete Amphibian


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

41 bucks incl. wereldwijde verzending. Dan de inlay nog. Eerst maar even kijken hoe snel zenitar is


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Racka said:


> 41 bucks incl. wereldwijde verzending. Dan de inlay nog. Eerst maar even kijken hoe snel zenitar is


Ah ok, op de pagina die bij dat filmpje hoort stond 70 dollar, dan valt het nog redelijk mee met $41. Alhoewel, geen idee wat een inzetje kost 

Ik heb een heleboel horloges van zenitar (Viktor) gekocht. Prima gozer. Kan wel een weekje of twee duren voordat het er is. Maar misschien heb je geluk!


----------



## MichielV (Apr 10, 2009)

Kan iemand mij vertellen waar je die replacement bezels kan krijgen? Toen ik dat voor het eerst zag begreep ik dat er ook modificaties gedaan moesten worden aan het horloge, maar als het zo simpel is, wil ik het ook wel proberen!


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

MichielV said:


> Kan iemand mij vertellen waar je die replacement bezels kan krijgen? Toen ik dat voor het eerst zag begreep ik dat er ook modificaties gedaan moesten worden aan het horloge, maar als het zo simpel is, wil ik het ook wel proberen!


Je kunt ze volgens mij nergens officieel krijgen. Een man. Genaamd Dave Murphy maakt ze en verkoopt ze zelf. Ik ga hem een mailtje sturen voor meer info en prijzen. We kunnen evt samen bestellen als dat qua kosten scheelt. Meer mensen interesse?


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah ok, op de pagina die bij dat filmpje hoort stond 70 dollar, dan valt het nog redelijk mee met $41. Alhoewel, geen idee wat een inzetje kost


Hij bedoelt denk ik de bezel in totaal, met inzetje.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb een heleboel horloges van zenitar (Viktor) gekocht. Prima gozer. Kan wel een weekje of twee duren voordat het er is. Maar misschien heb je geluk!


:rodekaart must resist :rodekaart must resist :rodekaart must resist ..... zucht ..... weerstand bieden is zinloos ..... :-( .......

Hebben jullie een adres / link voor deze Viktor - ik neem aan dat dit de beste plek is om een Vostok te kopen?

Ron


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart must resist :rodekaart must resist :rodekaart must resist ..... zucht ..... weerstand bieden is zinloos ..... :-( .......
> 
> Hebben jullie een adres / link voor deze Viktor - ik neem aan dat dit de beste plek is om een Vostok te kopen?
> 
> Ron


Dat had ik nou ook! :-!

('pm sent', met link naar zenitar en meranom)


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Verzet is nutteloos :-d

Viktor is inderdaad een prima kerel, erg goede in communicatie ook wat soms wel eens anders is bij Russische verkopers.

De Amphibia zelf is een leuk horloge met een eigen stijl en een leuke geschiedenis erachter. Puur op waar voor je geld af is een Seiko 5 misschien een beter koop, maar de Vostok's hebben meer geschiedenis achter zich vind ik.

De niet-quickset datum is inderdaad wat minder, maar gelukkig heb ik ook daar een prima oplossing voor gevonden: meer Vostok's kopen zodat er altijd wel één in de buurt van de juiste datum zit :-d


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Racka said:


> ('pm sent', met link naar zenitar en meranom)


|> Dankjewel, Rachid - pm ontvangen; daar heb ik wat aan |>

Waarom heb ik nou niet aan deze oplossing voor het ontbreken van een snelzet-datum gedacht?? Geniaal. Laat die 'Ollanders maar lullen over Belgen ...... ondertussen .... :-d

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha 

Heb het even geteld, heb hier acht Russische/Sovjet horloges met datum-complicatie. Allen zonder quick-set. Dus in theorie zou ik er nooit meer dan 4 dagen vanaf moeten kunnen zitten, ervan uitgaande dat de horloges 'at random' worden gedragen ;-)

Maar helaas wil ik altijd specifiek 1 bepaald horloge om, in plaats van zomaar een van de acht :-d


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha
> 
> Heb het even geteld, heb hier acht Russische/Sovjet horloges met datum-complicatie. Allen zonder quick-set. Dus in theorie zou ik er nooit meer dan 4 dagen vanaf moeten kunnen zitten, ervan uitgaande dat de horloges 'at random' worden gedragen ;-)
> 
> Maar helaas wil ik altijd specifiek 1 bepaald horloge om, in plaats van zomaar een van de acht :-d


Haha, persoonlijk voel ik eerder de neiging om een Vostok te dragen zelden een specifiek exemplaar. Even snel kijken welke het dichtst bij de huidige datum staat, en die wordt het dan :-d

Verder moet ik zeggen dat ik echt een fan geworden ben van de wijzerplaten van Vostok, zeker die met een metallic effect op de wijzerplaat (blauwe scuba dude bijvoorbeeld). Het is echt een fenomenaal tijdverdrijf om de lichtreflectie te bekijken onder verschillende hoeken, zeker tijdens de saaiere hoorcolleges ;-)

Ik zou echt eens wat foto's van mijn "collectie" moeten nemen, kan ik ook eens wat posten in de vele "wat draag je vandaag" threads :think:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik neem eigenlijk gewoon nooit de moeite om de datum correct te zetten, snelverzet of niet :-d


----------

